# Back to Winter Food



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

This up and down spring has me cooking some winter foods... Not eating out has me look for and experiment with different ideas

Balsamic Pork Roast
Smashed Broccoli Cheddar Russets
Sauteed Garlic and Herb Asparagus








Pork Roast Chili
Always looking for something new for pork roast. Had this saved tried pretty tasty










Broccoli/Cauliflower/Onion/Mushroom/ Ham in Cheddar Cream Sauce
Topped with Toasted Panko









Spicy Glazed CSRs
Smashed Baby Spuds topped with Sauteed Onions and Mushrooms
Garlicky Green Beans








Un-Stuffed Pepper Casserole









Wild Rice Soup with Ham/Bacon/Carrots/Mushrooms and Onions

Made a base recipe in the fall few tweaks still bland, tweaked again much better.. Gave a complete overhaul this time in ingredients, amounts, flavoring agents and consistency. Will not tweak again.. Went to do habitat work with a fellow foodie, brought him a Tupperware container and a spoon, he ate a spoonful put the Tupperware to his mother and slurped it looked at me asked for Recipe. 










Homemade Teriyaki Glazed Chicken Thighs
Vegetable Fried Rice
Store bought Teriyaki is meh.. Mirin really makes for good teriyaki. The rice took me a while to get it right changing up over time.









Brown Sugar Based Glazed Oven Baked Thick Boneless Chops
Brussel Sprouts fried with Bacon, Onion, Butter, SBM and Honey
Smashed Baby Taters

These Sprouts are probably my favorite vegetable dish works with asparagus too. The Sprouts for those that snub at Sprouts.










Ebels Smoked Pork Chop
Cinnamon Sugar Apples
Cornbread Corn Casserole









5 Things I Love in one pan
Pan Fried in Butter: Sauerkraut, Bacon, Onions, Bacon and Kielbasa


----------



## NGNG (Jun 20, 2021)

Personally, of all the winter dishes, I love Beetroot and Feijoa Salad. Wrap each beet in foil and bake in the oven at 180 ° C for an hour or until tender. When ready, peel the beets, cut them into thin slices, salt, mix with one teaspoon of balsamic vinegar, and set aside. Finely chop the onion, add one teaspoon of balsamic vinegar, stir and set aside. Chop the nuts and dice the feijoa. Mix all the ingredients, dress the salad with olive oil and salt as needed. Allow standing for 30 minutes before serving. By the way, I got this recipe from Best Recipe Boxes Discounts & Sign Up Offers. 12 deals saving up to 60% off.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Weren't you supposed to be getting a food truck? Your food always looks amazing


----------

